
Material Design - twapi
https://material.io/
======
mi100hael
Maybe I'm missing something, but I just don't get MD.

* The name: What do a bunch of geometric, flat-looking, solid colors have anything to do with "materials." "Material Design" always makes me think the direct opposite: skeuomorphism.

* The look: It goes way past "clean" and "elegant" into "bland" and "childish." I don't want a bunch of tiny buttons with indecipherable icons and pastel colors. I want well-organized controls with obvious labeling and a consistent color scheme.

* The appeal: sites like this seem to be encouraging general usage, but then your site just looks like you ripped off Google's stylesheet. (And like I mentioned above, I don't know why you'd want to go for that look unless required.)

While I'm griping: it also drives me nuts that Google insists on forcing MD
where it doesn't belong. They refuse to follow conventions on iOS so things
like the navbar and the "current location" or "share icon" don't match any
other app on the device.

~~~
reinhardt1053
I don't get why on HN, every top voted comment in every submission is a
negative criticism.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Often it's a tangent, or supplementary information. Either way, all of these
add something to the discussion; it's hard to make a positive comment that's
actually interesting.

------
davnicwil
Buried in there is a tool for a quick view of any site across laptop, tablet
and smartphone form factors:

[http://material.io/resizer/](http://material.io/resizer/)

I've never seen this tool before and don't know if it's new with this site,
but it is amazing and I'll be using it a lot from now on!

Edit: Thanks for the references to the browser dev tools, which clearly are
more appropriate for development - I intended rather more emphasis on the
_quick view_ part being the amazing thing, as in lining the three up side-by-
side with a nice skeuomorphic ui, and being able to share a link that just
works for demos to people not familiar with their browser's dev tools.

~~~
telesilla
I agree: while I use the Chrome tools for resizing, this is a lovely interface
you could use to impress a client.

~~~
jordache
Just get a mock up photo of an iphone. Put an iframe inside of it and voila.
Zero magic. Just some prep work

------
drusepth
For being a site about design, I absolutely hate the monospace font they've
chosen here; it really wrecks the design as a whole and disrupts the clean and
simple paradigms MD shoots for. I love material design (and use it in the
majority of my products e.g. [1]), but their existing docs[2] look _so much
better_ than this new site.

[1] [http://www.notebook.ai/](http://www.notebook.ai/) [2]
[https://material.google.com/](https://material.google.com/)

~~~
desuvader
I actually like the monospaced font. Maybe it's an unpopular view, but it has
really grown on me.

Here is another one: [https://design.google.com/](https://design.google.com/)

~~~
mcv
It can work, but it's not exactly a universal solution. For a site that tries
to sell this as a design that should be a good basis for everybody, it's not.

------
Numberwang
I really hate that everything must now look the same. Especially since I think
it looks and feels bad.

~~~
whamlastxmas
I have no problem with it. The alternative is having Bill from the marketing
department making design decisions ("we need a big pink button in the top
right that says AMAZING DEALS") and generally impossible to navigate web
pages. I cam across a site on my phone yesterday that forced you to swipe left
and right to read multiple screens of text of a news article. Fuck that.

~~~
bdcravens
I don't think that dichotomy exists. I definitely feel that the entire web
should not look like Android.

~~~
sangnoir
I feel your pain. Remember when the web looked like the latest _Mac OS 10.x_
of the day? Glossy buttons and brushed aluminum (and later, linen)
_everywhere_. Web design is rather faddish.

------
rsrsrs86
Is there something wrong with my computer or did they really use a monospaced
font on very ugly colors on the front page so it looks like shit?

~~~
mcjiggerlog
Nope, same for me. I know design is subjective but I really do not like the
look of this. It may sound hyperbolic but it genuinely hurts my eyes to look
at this; those colour combinations are very garish.

------
Matachines
I wish the web would be designed with Swiss style, typography-heavy design
though not sure how viable that'd be

~~~
MaxKK
Do you have a few links where I can read more about this design direction?

~~~
Nadya
Not the parent, but here are some examples, with a brief description of the
style: [http://splashnology.com/article/swiss-style-in-modern-web-
de...](http://splashnology.com/article/swiss-style-in-modern-web-design/7945/)

Personally I find most sites that use Swiss Style impossible to navigate/use.
They "look nice" (actually, quite amazing in my opinion) but functionality is
#1 for most websites and I would never make a site purposefully using this
style. Most of the time, there is just _too much going on_.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Typographic_Styl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Typographic_Style)

~~~
jordache
Target is pretty much all Swiss with their heavy dependency on Helvetica for
everything

------
davidw
I'd love to see a parody... twm design:

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Twm.PNG](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Twm.PNG)

------
on_and_off
>Stage : Define dynamic interfaces with interactive motion

>Change the way you and your team design and build interactive experiences.
Stage is a design tool that goes beyond a process rooted in static design,
enabling a more dynamic, intentional, and systematic workflow for crafting
digital experiences.

Signed up for the preview on the spot. Maybe this will be an awful tool, but I
have felt the need for a dynamic design tool for years. Many designers are too
rooted in the print world and it does not help that most design tools are
entirely static. We need a tool that help create dynamic guidelines, not one
or two static screens.

Apparently, this is coming from the team behind pixate.

------
kough
Does anyone know any open source implementations of Material Design? I've been
using [https://getmdl.io/](https://getmdl.io/) but I'd be interested if there
are any other projects of similar or better quality.

~~~
lloeki
[http://www.material-ui.com/](http://www.material-ui.com/)

~~~
Klathmon
And along this same line is the (terribly named IMO) React toolbox.
[http://react-toolbox.com/](http://react-toolbox.com/)

------
iraphael
So is material going flatter? Isn't that partly abandoning the paper-like
material metaphor?

~~~
chrismorgan
Doesn’t _seem_ so: [https://material.google.com/material-design/whats-
new.html](https://material.google.com/material-design/whats-new.html). I think
it’s just this new website ignores Material design and does its own weird
thing.

------
serg_chernata
Are these tools going to be part of Android Studio? I kind of wish they were.

